

Full stack functional testing for hackers. - alfbolide
http://kailuowang.blogspot.com/2012/05/full-stack-functional-testing-for.html
Why care about full stack functional testing?
Because you really care about the quality of your product but you also care about the cost of QA. The most cost efficient option is probably full stack functional testing, which isn't exactly easy, but hey, you are a hacker, aren't you?
======
alfbolide
Here is some opinion from the other end. <https://gist.github.com/1625073>

